# I'm back!



## DarkEmpress (Apr 22, 2004)

Hey everybody. It seems like it's been forever since I've been here. I've been working a lot and haven't had time to do much of anything but sleep. I'm gonna try to get here whenever I have a day off. I'm glad to be back!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Well, welcome back then!


----------

